# SSD, ext4 und dmcypt (Trim)

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

SSD und ext4 ist ja nun kein Problem mehr. Stichwort: discard-Mount-Option.

Doch funktioniert das auch noch, wenn ich auf einer SSD erst ein DM-Crypt drauf lege und erst in dieses das ext4?

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## LinuxTom

Keiner hier, der das in Kombination einsetzt?

----------

## b3cks

Meines Wissens geht das bisher nicht, soll aber implementiert werden. Bin da aber auch nicht up-to-date.

> https://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2011-January/msg00034.html

----------

